# Back to Stock? Please help? :-)



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

OK here is the question. I achieved s-off with Revolutionary. Then flashed super user. How can I get back to stock from here???

Why So Serious?!?!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/htc-thundebolt-hacking-guides/5427-rs-guide-how-return-stock-revolutionary-root.html


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

I bet if you take a peek in the dev section you might find your answer

-________-


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

polo4life said:


> I bet if you take a peek in the dev section you might find your answer
> 
> -________-


Actually the method in the dev section won't work if you root with recovery. You have to flash a bootloader with ADB first because Revolutionary doesn't allow the stock one to be flashed from the PG05IMG.zip


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks peeps!!

Why So Serious?!?!


----------

